# reassurance please!!!



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi,

I am neurotically needing reassurance so that I don't spend the next 2 weeks being negative!

We inseminated yesterday and today (CD's9 + 10 of a 25 day cycle), I usually get my smiley face (LH surge) on day ten but didn't get it today and now I am stressing we have inseminated too early. Badly in need of some success stories or words of wisdom please... not looking forward to a 4th BFN :-(

thanks,

Rach x


----------



## Belbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi Rach,

No words of wisdom but just wishing you luck and hoping it wasn't too early.    

Belbs xxx


----------



## b&amp;l (Oct 8, 2009)

lots of postive vibes hun  x


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks guys!! Means a lot! Feel like I'm starting to ovulate now so here's hoping! Xx


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

do you use fresh sperm?  it lives for much longer than the frozen ones!  maybe youre gonna get a girl, cos its the longer living slower swimming girl sperms which will be around for the ovulation when it comes.   have you tested this afternoon or this evening for a smiley ... you can miss them by a matter of hours.  i have not detected a LH with a kit but have def ovulated when was scanned at the clinic ... so you could have still produced the LH and just not detected it.  dont stress!!!  stress is Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaad         try to chill... and think we cant over control very much with this TTC 

sending loads and loads of


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks aimee! Yes fresh ones! Girl/ boy I don't mind!!!  Have tested a few times today with no +ve surge... What will be will be and all that!!

Thanks again!


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

weird ....isnt it?

will you keep testing tomorrow?

do you check your LH every month between ttc months?


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

Yes test every month, surge on day 10 or 11 but has been day 10 recently as cycles have shorter. Also julie got me the non digital clearblue tests so not as easy to read. Might be +ve in the morning. Trying not to worry about it now as can't make any difference for this month but at the same time need an idea for coming months.... Come on body... Do your thing! X


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

i dont know if it makes you feel any better but i had a terrible time trying to read them!!!!  they are not easy at all.

its so hard to just trust our bodies to do their thing!  but its gonna happen at that right time, you cant have the wrong baby!!  he or she will know when the right time to come is!

just like alex did!  lovely pic btw!!  he is a sweetie!


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

I could never read them, they are complete boogers, freshies live well long...my sister who has a bouncing new baby girl is absolute proof of that...she had a quickie the day after her period had ended and ended up with a complete surprise 6 weeks later...

You can miss the non digital ones easily...i did so three times when we were having DIUI  at the clinic way back when..it was as if it never happened...i just couldn't get the bloomin pink line to appear..think it is only 'testable' for so long in some cycles..partic short ones

loads of    and  

pem x


----------



## Nic&#039;n&#039;Lau (Jul 19, 2009)

Do you know what  Maybe doing something different this cycle will be what your body needs .... Visualise the sperm finding the egg, visualise one lucky bugger making it into the egg and then the egg implanting into your lovely cosy uterus with all its wonderful nutrients to help it grow healthy and strong 

I'm new to the IVF thing but I am a real believer in the laws of attracting what you want by visualising.  Its worked for me in the past with so many other things.  Visualise, feel it happening and then let go of the thought and take your mind of things for a while.

i will be keeping everything crossed for you and will even get our westie dogs to cross their paws for you (but not for too long or else they'll fall over  )

  
Nic xx


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

how you feeling about it now?


----------



## jo36 (Aug 12, 2008)

Good luck Rach for this 2ww, really hoping the timing was good. But as others have already said when using the fresh stuff you have a bit more time either side as it stays alive for 72 hrs I think. And I'm another one who could never read those wretched OPKs - I remember pulling my hair out with them!

  

Jo x


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Any news on your surge Rach? The others are right hun, fresh sperm can live up to 5 days once inside the female so you should still be ok  
Lottie x


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

Nic... I have been doing lots of positive visualisation... interspersed with lots of negativity... whoops   Julie is calling me MTB (mummy to be) and I am am hoping and have everything crossed!!! thanks x

Aimee, I feel like I ovulated yesterday, I think optimal insems would have been Fri and yesterday so I suppose we're not too far out. I did have ewcm on Fri so I'm hoping it was favourable for those little sperms... thanks for checking up on me!!! xx

Lottie, still not seen a surge but that would be very unusual as I have one every month without fail on the digital clearblues. I think I must have missed it as I'm pretty sure i ovulated yesterday. Thanks for asking x

Jo, thanks for asking and reassurance. Not long to go for you guys now!! xxx

I am trying so hard to be positive. I'm back to work on Tuesday so at least I will have no time at all to think about it. I haven't told anyone that we're trying this time either so no one will be asking.

thank you thank you guys. 2 days down....

xx


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

That sounds like perfectly good timing to me. As soon as you get ewcm it shows that your body is ready & prepared to nourish the sperm on its journey towards the egg it's about to release. It really does seem as though you just missed your surge, but actually ovulated as usual.
Fingers crossed now! x


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

thank-you x x x x


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

think its good to trust ones feeling for ovulation.... good you feel you HAVE ovulated and we cn never be sure of teh outcome of something if it had been different .... if you get a bfp    you will think oooh that 'mistake' was meant to be!


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Hope you're staying sane Rach..thinking of you...


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

Pem, I love your profile pic... So lovely, which one is you?

I'm ok. Have been on a 14 hr shift today and I'm absolutely wrecked. Have imaginary abdo pain... Not really, it's real but I think i'm only noticing it as I'm hyper-aware!! 5 days down....

Thanks for asking x


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Still thinking of you Rach!  
I had a few 'imaginary' symptoms too, only they turned out not to be imaginary   The thing is, you don't know that until afterwards, do you?
Hang in there x


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

oooh my goodness lottie i didnt know you got the BFP that is wonderful wonderful news!!!!!!!!!!!!

i agree pem - lovely new pic.  is it new dark hair or have you had it ages?

rach ... resting up when you can i hope chickpea!


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

Ha! Not resting, never get chance. Yay again for lotties bfp!!!!

6 days down....

Rach x


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

ok well, get to bed now ... im going to bed its nealy midngith here in spain!!


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Hey...It is me with the dark hair, always had it...stripe effect is new though! We were playing snowmen in the garden with our best buddies and their kids!

Hows you holding out Rach 7 days down today! Whew, how do i sympathise with you, I really really hate 2ww...mind you, having a job and a 2 year old makes the time go faster!!


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

the only other pic ive seen of you pem is your wedding pix with pinkyblonde hair

how r u rach?


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

Grumpy and tired but nothing new there... No symptoms at all x


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

Going slowly and no symptoms!


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)




----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Hang on in there... still thinking of you x


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

lots of      Rach, still thinking about you here too...loads of     and       

Aimee - the pinkblonde one is my DP...wish i was that tall and slim....LOL


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Rach, don't lose hope... we actually missed Maz's surge this month and look what's happened for us! She had all her usual fertile signs so we arranged to meet our donor on the Saturday as we expected her to surge that day. As it happened, she didn't so we tested on the Sunday and Monday.. still no surge. We stopped testing at that point because we'd done the insem anyway, so she either ovulated earlier or later than the day we'd expected (obviously  ) but either way, it's worked!!
Good luck hun, got everything crossed for you!
X


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

Thankk you! Did maz have 2nd week symptoms too? X


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

She only had them in the last couple of days, and even then it was only needing to wee more often which could have been due to the cold weather. That's the thing with symptoms, you dont know they're symptoms until afterwards. We weren't expecting a bfp, put it that way!
x


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Rach - I had NO symptoms with Edie until day 28 and then i just felt mildly 'like i was on a boat!' ..... they Kicked in bigtime at about 5 weeks.....Keep holding out hun.....lock up them peesticks!!


----------



## Alison0702 (Apr 7, 2006)

Rach - Am keeping everything crossed that test day has some great news          


Pem How are you all    How is Edie with her eating now? Hope she is much better.  

Hiya Aimee


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks Ali!

Not at all hopeful. No symptoms at all. Not looking forward to test day. Is two weeks on thurs but period not due till sun so won't test till then :-( x


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Rach - still keeping fingers crossed hun.....no symptoms definitely does not mean no baby! loads of    and   coming your way...

Ali - edie much much better thanx, eating more, sicking less and gaining weight slowly but surely...she is fantastic, a real little trooper!  Your boys are so so big now...hpw are you all??


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks pem, tested neg this am:-( x


----------



## Alison0702 (Apr 7, 2006)

Oh no *Rach*  Is it 2 days till AF due? Big hugs hunny..You know where I am if you want to ring me xx


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

Rach so sorry for your BFN hun.


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

More  ^hugme. Rach, I really feel for you hun, hope you are looking after eachother and having lots of cuddles...


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

really sorry rach


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Sorry Rach


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

thanks guys! Never mind... we'll keep trying!! what's meant to be and all that.....

have just enjoyed a couple of glasses of wine!

Rach x


----------

